# Electrical Question



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I know nothing about electricity or anything so keep this in mind. Is there a way to have multiple lights working on one plug? Not store bought regular lights, but the kind you can make with a monster mud prop, that you can screw a flicker bulb into. I want to try and make stuff with multiple lights on it, but I don't want to run cords for all the lights.

Let me know if I'm unclear, thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You're unclear. I'm trying to picture what you have in mind Mike. Start again from the beginning. Vlad


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay... I want to make a lighting fixture with multiple lights. The fixtures are made from a pigtail light socket that's attached to the female ends of an extension cord (this idea was used in the Terror Syndicate video with the Angel of Death). My question, is it possible to attach all the pigtail sockets to one extension cord.

I hope that makes more sence, thanks


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I understand but maybe I don't. Let me see. If you pigtail socket can connect to the end of on to a female extension cord, then you just a few more female ends connected to the same extension cord. It will work. I guess if you buy a few more extension cords and cutt the female part off and then connect those to the main extension cord it should work.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

I understand what you're trying to say. You can hook up a few light sockets, in parallel, to a single extension cord. That's how the lights and plugs are hooked up in your house. One breaker and wire can have up to twelve units (combinations of lights and plugs), under normal use. That's why when the breaker goes in one room, it affects another. I'd probably keep the number of units under eight. From three to five would be fine, it won't overload the circuit, and your extension cord won't experience heating to any significant degree. See attached diagram.


----------

